

After 50 Days Of Attacks, Hacker Group LulzSec Says It’s Done - suneliot
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/25/after-50-days-of-attacks-hacker-group-lulzsec-says-its-done/

======
pohl
Translation: the AZ incident made us nervous about the heat so we'll be
dropping off the grid for a while.

